# Is this guppy pregnant?



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

I adopted this fish along with 1 other guppy and a dalmatian molly. I was under the impression that they were both male guppy's but i have a feeling i was wrong.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, that is a male. Have you seen him poop yet? I have seen mine get that way when they are constipated. Didn't know they were that way until I saw what came out.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Female guppys very seldom have long back fins. Chances are very good that this one is a male. Can you get a better picture though just to be sure. You can tell a female from a male by the bottom fin.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Did a little research, and he definitely has a gonopodium. So I know it is a male. I put it in my 10 gallon for now, tomorrow I will feed it some peas to see if that will can clean him out. If he doesn't get thinner in a few days i'm going to be posting a new thread in the disease forum to find out what is wrong with this guy.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Couldn't tell for sure from the pic, with the black background


----------

